# Craigslist OCD+Pure Dumb Luck= Yay!



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Been dying to start this thread, but had to wait until I got the UPS tracking #'s that it was in transit...I know how sneaky some of you snakes can be 

Like the title says, sometimes I go a bit overboard searching CL...the other day I was sneaking a peek when I should have been working, and an ad popped up that stopped me in my tracks. I'll spare you the drama of the chase to get it sold and shipped before somebody else nabbed it, sufice to say, I can't wait for the unveiling in a few days.

teaser pic, ummm fillets:










Steve


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Not even a hint?


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Rumpfy said:


> Not even a hint?


Let's just say another west coast bike for east coast me. 

Steve


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Rumpfy said:


> Screw you!


Hahahahahaha...I scrolled down to your reply expecting a guess...seriously, if I had been drinking it would have sprayed all over my screen. Perfect comic timing E. :thumbsup:

Steve


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Screw you!


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> Not even a hint?


there's a few makes we can rule out

but going by the pic, he got a red bike, and doesn't want to share anything else


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Radical! ....except for the fact that this only encourages all of our OCD ...


----------



## Jon Richard (Dec 20, 2011)

Is it a Jeep 28er 

http://forums.mtbr.com/general-discussion/jeep-bike-build-776332.html


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Hollister, I'd give more hints, but you guys are way to good at IDing stuff from next to nothing. Let me think up a few good ones that might not be slam dunks for you guys. I promise not to drag it out though...just don't have the willpower 



Steve


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

yo-Nate-y said:


> Radical! ....except for the fact that this only encourages all of our OCD ...


Right you are Nate...it's a vicious cycle, and I'm a weak man. 

Steve


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

I'm going to guess Ritchey.


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

girlonbike said:


> I'm going to guess Ritchey.


Thanks for playing G, but that's a negatory....scarcer than a Ritchey, but they have a few common traits.

Steve


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

for Hollister:










better pics in a few days, I promise 

Steve


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Ccr.


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Rumpfy said:


> Ccr.


Another negatory E.

Hint: it should be fast.

Steve


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

eastcoaststeve said:


> Another negatory E.
> Hint: it should be fast.
> Steve


Scarcer than a Ritchey, common traits, and fast = CCR. 

Is it a Fisher Competition?


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

You like to get our goat with these guessing games.....


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Rumpfy said:


> Scarcer than a Ritchey, common traits, and fast = CCR.
> 
> Is it a Fisher Competition?


Great deductive reasoning, but alas, no. 

Negatory on the Fisher too.

hint: trying not to tip my hand too much, but I'm really stoked that it has it's original fork.

Steve


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

eastcoaststeve said:


> ...it's a vicious cycle
> 
> Steve


I was hoping for something more exotic [...]


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Aemmer said:


> You like to get our goat with these guessing games.....


haha T, guilty as charged.

:thumbsup: for the pun

Steve


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

yo-Nate-y said:


> I was hoping for something more exotic [...]


Definitely cooler than a Vicious, wondered if someone might think that from my reply...you're sharp.

Steve


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Page 2 needs pics, bub.


----------



## Machianera (Feb 5, 2011)

not a steve potts


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

yo-Nate-y said:


> Page 2 needs pics, bub.


You're right Nate. The boys have played along nicely, so here goes...this might just do it for somebody 










Steve


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Sweet. Btw. I'm not a boy.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Jamis Dakar.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Page 2, post up sucka!


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Steve is attention starved.


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Rumpfy said:


> Page 2, post up sucka!


Alrighty them...was going to drag it out until I had it in hand and could take some "real' pics, but since you asked so nice 

Give me a few minutes to load up the seller"s pics to my photobucket account...

coming soon...

Steve


----------



## kb11 (Mar 29, 2004)

I'll say its an red '87 something


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

rock lobster?


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

kb11 said:


> I'll say its an red '87 something


KB, glad you popped in when you did...I think you'll appreciate it more than anyone else...

drumroll please.....

.
.
.
.
..
.
.
..
.

.
.
..
Tesch LC-1 with original fork. Built for Speed.


















The way I figure it, if Dave and Leo only made 10 LC-1s, I now possess 20% of the total production run 

Steve


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Nice! I was getting warmer. An often overlooked builder. Awesome, Steve.


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

girlonbike said:


> Nice! I was getting warmer. An often overlooked builder. Awesome, Steve.


Thanks G. I'm just hoping it shows up in one undamaged piece...seller was a great guy, but had never shipped a bike before, so he had the UPS guys box it up...keeping my fingers (and toes) crossed.

Steve


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

eastcoaststeve said:


> , so he had the UPS guys box it up


there is no suitable emoticon for the look I'm giving you right now


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

hollister said:


> there is no suitable emoticon for the look I'm giving you right now


Trust me H, I know exactly what you mean...

I really wanted to get him to take it to a good LBS for proper packing, but in the back of my mind I saw some shoprat telling the seller it was worth a fortune and tanking my score. I did talk him into taking off the pedals, and shipping the wheels in a seperate box. He met with the owner of the UPS location and told him I wanted it packed like it was going to the moon...hopefully it's safe and sound on it's way here.

Steve


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

eastcoaststeve said:


> Thanks G. I'm just hoping it shows up in one undamaged piece...seller was a great guy, but had never shipped a bike before, so he had the UPS guys box it up...keeping my fingers (and toes) crossed.
> 
> Steve


Awesome bike (dibs on the saddle!). I wouldn't have guessed it with 10 more hints. 

Based on who's packing it....if there are only 9 left in existence when it arrives, I won't be surprised. :nono:


----------



## kb11 (Mar 29, 2004)

Nice score!!:thumbsup: I was almost going to guess a Tesch , wanna sell it? It would be a '89 or later


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

eastcoaststeve said:


> some shoprat


you can feel the look I'm giving you now

manson lamps



Rumpfy said:


> .if there are only 9 left in existence when it arrives, I won't be surprised. :nono:


better than some shoprat I guess..


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

hollister said:


> you can feel the look I'm giving you now
> 
> manson lamps


H, no slight intended...was talking about the groms that hang aroung the LBS. Curious though, from an ethics standpoint, what would a seasoned mechanic say in that situation?

Steve


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

eastcoaststeve said:


> H, no slight intended...was talking about the groms that hang aroung the LBS. Curious though, from an ethics standpoint, what would a seasoned mechanic say in that situation?
> 
> Steve


Groms wouldn't have the vaguest clue on that thing, just some old steel rigid POS in their eyes.

Someone who knows? If it were me?

Guy brings in bike. Sweet bike, what's up?

Need it packed to ship, sold it. No problem, happy to help.

Conversation over.

Unless they ask, so what's it worth. Then it gets interesting.

All over the map. I generally start with, what'd you sell it for. Then, based on the read I get from that response, either let them know they got a great price for an old bike they no longer use, to why, you think you got hosed?

If it were the later, I'd tell them too late (politely), if it was such a concern, they should have researched more before listing a price.

Basically, put it on them for their "mistake".

You do no research, with the internet in existence? You have no one to blame but yourself for sellers remorse....

Basically, I play both sides, make them feel good, but don't ruin a purchase for the buyer either.

If only marriage were so simple.....

Oh, sweet pick up BTW, you suck.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

eastcoaststeve said:


> H, no slight intended...was talking about the groms that hang aroung the LBS. Curious though, from an ethics standpoint, what would a seasoned mechanic say in that situation?
> 
> Steve


1)if you're playing the guessing game here, you don't have to worry about groms

2)box it, weigh it, measure it, print a label, and hand to the driver in the morning


----------



## xpatenaude (Apr 19, 2009)

Klein?


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

xpatenaude said:


> Klein?


Uh. Mystery is over.


----------



## xpatenaude (Apr 19, 2009)

Yeah, I'm pretty slow.


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

Nice Steve, you were driving me crazy and no way was I going to guess Tesch. Hope it gets there with no lumps or bumps. Saddle is nice for when you want to take the whole family out for a ride.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Very nice. I'd like one of those. Tesch was a great builder.


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

chefmiguel said:


> Nice Steve, you were driving me crazy and no way was I going to guess Tesch. Hope it gets there with no lumps or bumps. Saddle is nice for when you want to take the whole family out for a ride.


Thanks Mig,

Sorry about the suspense...just having a bit of fun.

Funny thing about the saddle cover is, I told him to take it off and save a couple of pounds in shipping, those damn things weigh a ton, and I already have a few in the junk pile for when I get old and decrepit. I'm really hoping there was a mint Flite hiding underneath.

Steve


----------



## Loey (Nov 19, 2011)

eastcoaststeve said:


> The way I figure it, if Dave and Leo only made 10 LC-1s, I now possess 20% of the total production run


Hey! Doesn't this mean that you have two LC-1s?


----------



## archaeofreak (May 4, 2012)

nice!


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Wanted something special for my 1000th post....

I think this qualifies:










Got a chance to give it a quick once over, and it appears to have been packed pretty well by the UPS crew. No damage, yay!

Good news, there was a nice Turbo under the seat cover...dirty, but it should clean up nicely like the rest of the bike. I'm off Monday, and really looking forward to giving it some tlc.

Yes, Loey 20% equals two LC-1s in my garage...I'm very lucky. 

Steve


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Had this morning for a strip and clean, I think it polished up nicely:




























This is what was hiding under that seat pad:


















Nice cockpit, ti bars were a nice suprise:


















To say I'm glad to have this one would be an understatement 

Steve


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

Damn that is clean!


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

ameybrook said:


> Damn that is clean!


Seriously!

Congratulations, Steve. What a great pick up. I'm just going to believe that you didn't poach it out of California.


----------



## mattyrides07 (Mar 9, 2012)

I don't get it... what's so special about this bike? I understand there was only 10 made.... what do you think it's worth?

Oh, and nice job on the clean-up

"Dream like you'll live forever, but live like you'll die today."
-James Dean


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Well done ECS!


----------



## 805MTB (Jul 4, 2010)

wow, very nice pickup Steve.


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Thanks for all the positive comments guys, (and girl )

Can't tell you how happy I was yesterday watching the dirt and grime disappear, and seeing the shine come back to the paint as I polished it.

Before the sticker on the bars falls off, thought I'd snap a shot. Any idea what the number means?










Steve


----------



## Jowan (Oct 18, 2005)

Gues the number stand for the kind of titanium alloy used by Sadvik -the producer of the titanium- for the bars, see f.i.

Titanium and zirconium tubing


----------



## Drummerboy1975 (Nov 24, 2011)

That's awesome man, congrats. So, I would never ask what you gave for it, but what's something like that worth?


----------



## longfinkillie (Jan 28, 2011)

*Love the bike*. It's just that the comic-sans font on some of the decals that would drive me (as a design nut...) nuts. It's a shame these master frame builders aren't graphic designers.


----------



## Matt H. (Sep 14, 2004)

Not bad....but I think I like your other one more 

Congratulations Steve! How bout a pic of both of your Tesches together?


----------



## jeffgothro (Mar 10, 2007)

From a side view, the geometry dont look to good to me, I dont like it, thats just a personal opinion. On the other hand, I'm a sucker and lover of steel fillet brazed frames, and thats a super beautiful frame, good score bra.


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

Why have two of the same bike?


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

eastcoaststeve said:


> Thanks for all the positive comments guys, (and girl )
> 
> Can't tell you how happy I was yesterday watching the dirt and grime disappear, and seeing the shine come back to the paint as I polished it.
> 
> ...


If it says "3/2.5" it's the commonly used alloy of titanium for tubing and has good flexibility, strength and weld-ability according to a metallurgist uncle. 3% aluminum, 2.5% vanadium, 94.5% titanium. 6/4 is more commonly used for plate (like dropouts) and sheets and is generally stiffer.

NICE and very clean bike:thumbsup:


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

everything is right about this bike. to me it's worth a million bucks.. That's what high end steel is all about. NIce ti bar; it's bulged, no shim. Love the graphics. Love the geometry. and it's RED!!!


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

Just a damn nice bike.


----------



## sho220 (Aug 3, 2005)

jeffgothro said:


> From a side view, the geometry dont look to good to me, I dont like it, thats just a personal opinion. On the other hand, I'm a sucker and lover of steel fillet brazed frames, and thats a super beautiful frame, good score bra.


You're standing crooked, bra.


----------



## DeoreDX (Jul 28, 2007)

The graphics scream "Saved by the Bell"


----------

